# Another teaser



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Back on I January 28th I posted a teaser of my latest project showing the outhouse that was part of it and said the whole project was going to take some time. Well today I hit a milestone and have > 90% of the mechanism completed. Whew! It's been a challenge. Stay tuned.

.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow Oliver, that's insane ! Leonardo DiCaprio's got nothing on you , and he was way ahead of his time


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

TheCableGuy said:


> Wow Oliver, that's insane ! Leonardo DiCaprio's got nothing on you , and he was way ahead of his time


Rick, Rick, Rick! Of course DiCaprio has nothing on Oliver. I suspect Oliver is a much better actor then DiCaprio!

Leonardo DiCaprio
American Actor
Leonardo Wilhelm DiCaprio is an American actor and film producer. He has been nominated for five Academy Awards and ten Golden Globe Awards including winning Golden Globes for Best Actor in a Drama for The Aviator and the Best Actor in a Musical or Comedy for The Wolf of Wall Street. He has also been nominated by the Screen Actors Guild, Satellite Awards, and the British Academy of Film and Television Arts. DiCaprio started his career by appearing in television commercials prior to landing recurring roles in TV series such as the soap opera Santa Barbara and the sitcom Growing Pains in the early 1990s. His major movie debut was in This Boy's Life alongside Robert De Niro. DiCaprio obtained recognition for his subsequent work in a supporting role in What's Eating Gilbert Grape, along with a nomination for the Academy Award for Best Supporting Actor. He gained further recognition with leading roles in The Basketball Diaries and Romeo + Juliet, before achieving international fame in James Cameron's Titanic, which became the highest grossing movie at the time

Leonardo di ser Piero da Vinci, more commonly Leonardo da Vinci, was an Italian polymath whose areas of interest included invention, painting, sculpting, architecture, science, music, mathematics, engineering, literature, anatomy, geology, astronomy, botany, writing, history, and cartography. He has been variously called the father of paleontology, ichnology, and architecture, and is widely considered one of the greatest painters of all time. Sometimes credited with the inventions of the parachute, helicopter and tank, his genius epitomized the Renaissance humanist ideal.

I'm a great fan of DaVinci, not so much DiCaprio!:no::no::no:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Betcha that'll raise and lower the seat. Then Rick for sure will want to buy it.

Looks to be a whole lot more complicated than what it'll end up doing ................ but neat!

HJ


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Betcha that'll raise and lower the seat. Then Rick for sure will want to buy it.
> 
> Looks to be a whole lot more complicated than what it'll end up doing ................ but neat!
> 
> HJ


Not unless the carpenter showed back up to cut the seat out!:surprise:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

coming up with a sufficient level of compliment is an impossible task...
Oliver.. you are good...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> coming up with a sufficient level of compliment is an impossible task...
> Oliver.. you are good...


Aw, Stick, stop swelling his head! (...but I have to agree).


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Aw, Stick, stop swelling his head! (...but I have to agree).


I wasn't...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Bill I was joking . Wasn't sure if anyone was paying attention . Can't get nothing past you guys though lol


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I gave you A+ for trying though, Rick.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I gave you A+ for trying though, Rick.


so what kind of grade does he get on his insulation???


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Incomplete.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Geez, Oliver! Wouldn't it just have been easier to _buy_ a new garage door opener?


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Just one question Oliver, are there paper plans involved when you plan this sort of thing or does it all happen in the mind like a 'Rainman' or 'a beautiful mind' type of thing?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

vindaloo said:


> Just one question Oliver, are there paper plans involved when you plan this sort of thing or does it all happen in the mind like a 'Rainman' or 'a beautiful mind' type of thing?


No paper plans, Angie, it does all happen pretty much in the mind. I made some general sketches and a posed lot of questions in my sketchbook so I'd remember key problems to be solved. The position of openings drilled through what will be the top had to be precise so I laid them out on the computer and used a printout to guide drilling the holes. 

The rest has been handling bits of wood, thinking about what needs to happen, making parts and testing how well they work. I was just thinking yesterday as I worked, that not having firm plans was a real blessing because it didn't tie me into a single course of action. No plans gives me the ability to improvise and find better solutions on the fly. 

For example, my original thoughts had some parts hanging from the underside of the top which would have made assembly difficult. Now all the mechanics are attached to the bottom and are easy to work on. That solution popped into my head as I was going to sleep one night. With plans I wouldn't have made the change.

Things like the pin and spur gears required some precise layout and cutting and a lot of thought went into the compound gear train that changes the output speed to 1/8th of the input speed.

I know most people prefer to have plans for a project and if I were building furniture or cabinets I would too. However, for projects like this I really enjoy the challenge of problem-solving and the freedom to make changes as I work.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I think Stick said it best. Plus 1 what he said.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Is this just a model, or will there be a full size one later on?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> coming up with a sufficient level of compliment is an impossible task...
> Oliver.. you are good...


just maintaining my opinion...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

old coasty said:


> Is this just a model, or will there be a full size one later on?


that full size edition better have roll bars, crash padding. check valves and seat belts...


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

@Gaffboat: You certainly do have a beautiful mind - or something darn near like it!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

old coasty said:


> Is this just a model, or will there be a full size one later on?


Nope, this is it Bob. The outhouse building is about 1/20th scale so to make it life size, the mechanism would be about 20 feet wide and some of the gears about 5 feet in diameter. Too big for my shop. :lol:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> Nope, this is it Bob. The outhouse building is about 1/20th scale so to make it life size, the mechanism would be about 20 feet wide and some of the gears about 5 feet in diameter. Too big for my shop. :lol:


so get a bigger shop...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

words don't do this project justice. Looking forward to the final. 

The gearing makes one wonder if the center bars don't raise or pivot like a knocker?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> words don't do this project justice. Looking forward to the final.
> 
> The gearing makes one wonder if the *center bars don't raise or pivot like a knocker?*


it's part of the ejection process if you take up residence..


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> words don't do this project justice. Looking forward to the final.
> 
> The gearing makes one wonder if the center bars don't raise or pivot like a knocker?


The gearing makes one wonder if the center bars don't raise or pivot like a knocker?[/QUOTE]

@JFPNCM
You have a good eye, Jon. The center bars do raise and lower as they ride on cams attached to the main shaft. Here's a look at a mockup. The cam is called a snail cam and allows a sudden drop of the bar riding on it and then a return to the raised position until it comes around to the drop point again.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

vindaloo said:


> Just one question Oliver, are there paper plans involved when you plan this sort of thing or does it all happen in the mind like a 'Rainman' or 'a beautiful mind' type of thing?


Great question Angie. I have tremendous respect for someone who can take a blank sheet of paper and create something on this order. I don't have that ability. I can build a box, or cabinets, or even a shed without plans but those are simple items and my brain can handle that. Something like this outhouse project is so far beyond my abilities and it leaves me in awe of someone who can do it.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Stick486 @Gaffboat

Thanks Oliver, but short of Stick's suggestion of that being part of the "ejection" system I have yet to divine a function other than a "knocker" for those parts. Perhaps the vertical rod protruding from the top of the gearing on the left will run a ventilating fan.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> @Stick486 @Gaffboat
> 
> Thanks Oliver, but short of Stick's suggestion of that being part of the "ejection" system I have yet to divine a function other than a "knocker" for those parts. Perhaps the vertical rod protruding from the top of the gearing on the left will run a ventilating fan.


 @JFPNCM 

I'm laughing because you are all in for big surprise on this one. You're focused on the outhouse because that's all you've seen. In my original post I said the outhouse was a PART of the project. When you see the finished piece you will be shocked, "shocked" I say, at what happens. :lol:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Well, if all you've shown us is the outhouse - that's all we got to go by. Your dealing with supposedly logical people here so we just go by what's presented to us. Of course, we haven't had any female input yet - - they might have an idea or at least a clue.

But one thing for sure, you got to finish it now or you'll never hear the end of it. Doesn't take much to wipe out all those "atta boys".

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Well, if all you've shown us is the outhouse - that's all we got to go by. Your dealing with supposedly logical people here so we just go by what's presented to us. *Of course, we haven't had any female input yet - - they might have an idea or at least a clue.*
> 
> But one thing for sure, you got to finish it now or you'll never hear the end of it. Doesn't take much to wipe out all those "atta boys".
> 
> HJ


got it...

auto sanitation unit that also changes the direction the TP feeds off of the roll and the status of the seat depending on the gender of the occupant..


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

probably will pump water to a sink outside


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Gaffboat said:


> @JFPNCM
> 
> I'm laughing because you are all in for big surprise on this one. You're focused on the outhouse because that's all you've seen. In my original post I said the outhouse was a PART of the project. When you see the finished piece you will be shocked, "shocked" I say, at what happens. :lol:


definitely living up to the initial title of "teaser". Looking forward to the grand unveiling. :yes4:


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Now I'm really intrigued! Only PART of the whole...I can't wait to see this.


----------

